# Datu Hartman - Stick & Dagger seminar 9-5-15



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 4, 2015)

I will be teaching in Bradford, PA tomorrow. Sorry for the last minute notice, Hope to see some of you there.

*Date:*
*September 5th, 2015*

*Time:*
*1:30 - 3:30pm*

*Where*
*Miller's Kenpo Karate Dojo*
443 E Main St, Bradford, Pennsylvania 16701
*
Cost: $30

*


----------

